# Surf trip tomorrow afternoon?



## Tightlines1984 (Mar 28, 2014)

Thinking about heading cutting out of work early tomorrow and heading to SS. Looking at Magic seaweed it appears that it will be 1 to 2 ft surf and 1.4 ft swells with a 10 to 15 mph North Wind. Still trying to get the hang of assessing these predictions.. Do you think this will be a good time to go or no?


----------



## Saltwater Addiction (Sep 2, 2009)

Should be a "little sporty" as far as waves go but probably plenty fishable. We surfed yesterday and water was green to the beach even with the waist high waves. Surprised there wasn't more bait in the surf considering how clean the water was.

Use this site (http://www.buoyweather.com/forecast/marine-weather/@28.75,-95.25) instead of Swellinfo for short term forecast, way more accurate. Swellinfo is good for getting general wave condition forecast but Buoyweather seems to be more on than not.


----------



## Tightlines1984 (Mar 28, 2014)

Saltwater Addiction said:


> Should be a "little sporty" as far as waves go but probably plenty fishable. We surfed yesterday and water was green to the beach even with the waist high waves. Surprised there wasn't more bait in the surf considering how clean the water was.
> 
> Use this site (http://www.buoyweather.com/forecast/marine-weather/@28.75,-95.25) instead of Swellinfo for short term forecast, way more accurate. Swellinfo is good for getting general wave condition forecast but Buoyweather seems to be more on than not.


Thanks it's says 2 footers which does not sound that bad or Am l reading into it wrong?


----------



## cobrasteven (May 1, 2017)

I've also considered rather than pulling the boat... but think the rains may play a part ?


----------



## going_deep (Apr 13, 2014)

2' will beat you up


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

going_deep said:


> 2' will beat you up


Amen


----------



## walkinwader (Jul 17, 2012)

I always try to remember your waist deep in water. Two foot up beats on your chest.....every few seconds. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

If you go, don't bother wearing a hat as it will get knocked off quick.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## tennisplayer2 (Feb 6, 2008)

Does anyone know how the seaweed is at Surfside? Thanks.


----------



## Saltwater Addiction (Sep 2, 2009)

Actually looks pretty sweet right now on the Surfhouse Cam. I was surfing Monday late afternoon again and the water was very different than the day before. Same perfect trout green water, but now it was full of bait and birds working. Yesterday the surf was too big, but I'am sure it's going off today. Make sure you wear pants and long sleeve shirt, the freaking jellies were out in force. Good luck out there!!!


----------



## Saltwater Addiction (Sep 2, 2009)

None in SS yesterday



tennisplayer2 said:


> Does anyone know how the seaweed is at Surfside? Thanks.


----------



## tennisplayer2 (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks.


----------



## Tightlines1984 (Mar 28, 2014)

Thanks everyone. Appreciate all the advice and recent reports. Decided that lm going to wait till Saturday Morning. Only got green light to head out for one trip this week and Saturday should be perfect if everything holds. That being said lm already starting to have regrets...Looked at photos for today on 61st Fishing pier and they have pics of the water loaded with bait and catches of specs listed. You know when they are reporting specs it must be decent since majority of people are fishing dead on the bottom and live shrimp over there


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

> Thanks everyone. Appreciate all the advice and recent reports. Decided that lm going to wait till Saturday Morning. Only got green light to head out for one trip this week and Saturday should be perfect if everything holds. That being said lm already starting to have regrets...Looked at photos for today on 61st Fishing pier and they have pics of the water loaded with bait and catches of specs listed. You know when they are reporting specs it must be decent since majority of people are fishing dead on the bottom and live shrimp over there


Saturday morning is looking good as it stands right now. I will be out there myself at first light.


----------



## chronotrigger (Dec 18, 2008)

At surfside now. The water is nice. Not the smoothest but definitely fishable. Not much bait and no birds working. Throwing artificials for the last couple hours and not even a bite. Two guys not too far down from me limited out in about an hour using croaker.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

chronotrigger said:


> At surfside now. The water is nice. Not the smoothest but definitely fishable. Not much bait and no birds working. Throwing artificials for the last couple hours and not even a bite. Two guys not too far down from me limited out in about an hour using croaker.


Throw a topwater. Move until you find some signs of life.


----------



## chronotrigger (Dec 18, 2008)

Not too bad.


----------



## jpayne (Jan 11, 2017)

Not bad. I'm gonna be heading down there shortly


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm headed there in 30 minutes


----------



## chronotrigger (Dec 18, 2008)

Yall are killing me, had to leave for a work meeting on my day off. Feeling blue. Good luck. The bite will turn on.


----------



## OUTLAW (May 26, 2004)

At least I won't be alone. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tightlines1984 (Mar 28, 2014)

Now lm really regretting my decision. I hope you guys do good...Lol but not so good that l cry myself to sleep tonight. Post up reports when you get back


----------



## capttravis (Aug 12, 2005)

It was a little rough this am...got knocked off my feet three times and my buddy lost his tackle pack...It was calming down though when we left...think that big storm that rolled through early had it kicked up a little


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

I'm headed down Friday. Off from work and got the itch. If the surf is bad, I will be wading SLP Galveston side. Either way, I will be fishing Friday.


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

Well I got home to the housekeeper painting the stair banisters!!! I couldn't leave at that point. But, it is looking really flat right now. You think it'll stay flat till morning? I could always go in late.


----------



## OUTLAW (May 26, 2004)

Was a little rough and sandy in SS. No hits on lures but watched a couple guys catch on every cast with croaker. Good to at least see fish caught

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Nitrobay (Jan 1, 2014)

I fished boliver today water looked good but all I caught was sharks. Going again in the morning at daylight planning on throwing tops and tails is this a good strategy?


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

Glad a few of you got to get out. Looking forward to getting out there early Saturday morning. Should be a beautiful day.


----------



## Sisco Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

The surf should be good this afternoon, winds out of the north is what I'm seeing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saltwater Addiction (Sep 2, 2009)

Storms made the wading a little rough in the surf at SS in the afternoon. Water was in really good shape and glad to be bowed up. No bait for awhile then the huge rafts of mullet started coming through and with them the fish.


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

> Storms made the wading a little rough in the surf at SS in the afternoon. Water was in really good shape and glad to be bowed up. No bait for awhile then the huge rafts of mullet started coming through and with them the fish.


Nice!


----------



## Mike_Honcho (Apr 19, 2017)

Anyone going this afternoon? Thinking about making a wade in Galveston after work.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

I decide to go both days now. Sleep is over rated.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

^^^sleep is overrated! Randomly fished between access 3 & 4 for the second evening in a row. Not sure if I was getting away from the crowd or it was to late to look for birds and bait. Stepped in the water 8pm with a gold spoon, 10 minutes with one undersize to show for. Switched to a bone top, finally a keeper after a few casts but the net ate my topwater and it was to late to keep fighting it. Found my preferred method but switched to a 3/8th jighead and plastic. Caught one more keep plus a handful of dinks. Water started to calm and sun went down so I switched a 1/4 rockport rattler hoping the rattle would draw something sctin wit the fresh moonlight in. 6


----------



## Mike_Honcho (Apr 19, 2017)

Fished West Galveston yesterday 5:30 to dark. Threw everything in my arsenal at them with no success. Rafts of mullet everywhere. Guys to my left and right were tearing them up on croakers. Guess I'm bringing the bait bucket next time.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

*1/4 ounce rockport rattler hoping the rattle would attract something fishing with the fresh moonlight. Not another bite for the next 10 minutes. 6-7 fish but only two keep. At 9:20 as I approached access 3 entrance I encountered two healthy coyotes at the edge of the water. Once they seen me they they trotted to the dunes. I followed them with my headlights and we had a stare down for a few minutes!


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Hit pedestrian beach about 7:30. Birds diving everywhere, by the time I geared up they were gone! Herds of mullet past the second bar including jellyfish fields. No blowups on top, give or take five bites on plastics, only landed one dink. Water was nice, full moon may have dampened the bite. Tomorrow looks to be nice, good luck to who makes it. I recommend live bait if you wanna stringer.


----------

